# Hello from Plovdiv Bulgaria :)



## Judah (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all just joined the forum, I'm in Plovdiv at the moment for the Savate assaut world champs although I'm actually from London  

I love martial arts, all of them! Particularly striking systems. I've trained in many striking arts hence why I don't consider myself to have a particular "main" art or style.. Although I'm obviously competing in Savate right now!


----------



## kgoffin (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Judah (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks bro


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Judah welcome!  Looking forward to hearing more about your travels


----------



## Judah (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys!!! 
Just to let you know, I got injured in my first bout? Fought through the pain for my other bouts but still lost  

Still, better luck next year eh?


----------



## shinka (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Looking forward to hearing more from you.  Especially Savate.  I don't see much here on MT about that (maybe I just don't look hard enough).  Hope your injury heals quickly and well.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 4, 2012)

Greeting and welcome aboard. Looking forward to seeing you around the boards, enjoy...........


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about the injury! What other styles have you trained in? Do you favor a particular art or system?

Chris


----------



## bugatabugata (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome! Plovdiv, ei  Make sure to check out Old Town and the Amphitheater, if you get some down time. Also, repeat after me: "Banitchka" -- the best breakfast pastry ever invented. Try it with some good (cold) Bulgarian yogurt and a buza (the latter being somewhat of an acquired taste...) Enjoy!  

P.S. Sorry about your injury. Hopefully it's nothing too bad.


----------



## Takai (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## K-man (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome! I'm also light on in knowledge of Savate. (Others might say I'm light on in knowledge of a lot of things!)
Cheers.    :wavey:


----------

